# Onix glue



## Big Jim Mac (Jun 28, 2007)

Just got done punishing my Onix on some hills and when I hung it up she must have rebelled because one of the little silver Onix logos on the chainstay fell off. What should I use to glue it back on? Or should I use this to tell my wife the bike is obviously unsafe to ride and I must spring for a new Orca??


----------



## BunnV (Sep 7, 2005)

Big Jim Mac said:


> .. should I use this to tell my wife the bike is obviously unsafe to ride and I must spring for a new Orca??


Yes. Your safety is your wife's primary concern. You must have a new Orca. :thumbsup:


----------

